# [Fingerprint reader] VFS471

## Ulrar

Hi,

I'm trying to get my fingerprint reader to work.

It's VFS471 (ID 138a:003c Validity Sensors, Inc.), after some googling I found a mail saying that

fprint should add it's support in the year (but I don't know which year).

I also found this : http://www.validityinc.com/post.aspx?id=268

So I tried to uncompress it and install it. The deamon seems to run fine, but I don't know how to use it.

Any idea ?

----------

## belektro

Hi,

I'm also trying to get that fp reader working and I stumbled upon your post.

So I downloaded Validity-Sensor-Setup-1-1.i586.rpm from http://www.validityinc.com/post.aspx?id=268

and started taking a look at what it's doing.

Well, I definitely expect more carefulness by a company that claims it's mission

"To create, enable and provide the most convenient,

SECURE and cost effective solutions for Identity Validation targeted at volume consumer applications".

Did you notice them creating world writable files in /etc and doing an unconditional

"sh -c rm -rf /tmp/vcsSemKey_*" - without PATH setting/checking, without checking for

existing symlinks in /tmp/vcsSemKey_* etc.?

When I saw that I quickly did "rpm -e Validity-Sensor-Setup" and was glad I didn't spend too

much time analysing that crap. We'll better wait for libfprint integration ...

----------

## koter84

the page has gone 404..

and i was hoping one of you would still have the downloaded rpm on your system.

i'd like to see what i can do with it.

----------

## belektro

When googling for "Validity-Sensor-Setup-1-1.i586.rpm" , the first link points to http://www.validityinc.com/uploads/hp-2011/bnb/sle11sp1/i586/Validity-Sensor-Setup-1-1.i586.rpm.

Browsing the site I also found this one for example: http://www.validityinc.com/uploads/hp/bnb/2012/sle11sp2/x86_64/Validity-Sensor-Setup-4.4-226.00.x86_64.rpm

----------

